

Crypto 101 (free ebook, new release) - lvh
https://www.crypto101.io

======
dsl
Here is the actual PDF of the course:
[https://9d0df72831e4b345bb93-4b37fd03e6af34f2323bb971f72f0c0...](https://9d0df72831e4b345bb93-4b37fd03e6af34f2323bb971f72f0c0d.ssl.cf5.rackcdn.com/Crypto101.pdf)

------
blinkingled
Site seems to be down?

Is there a mirror for the ebook download?

------
dogma1138
Really nice book, I just hope that it won't fool people into thinking they can
write their own crypto.

~~~
BostonEnginerd
I'd really like it if we replaced the phrase "write your own crypto" with
"deploy your own crypto". It would be really great if we had more people who
were competent enough to develop better cryptography!

~~~
dogma1138
Deploying your "own" crypto is fine, as long as it's done with a proven
implementation.

This book and books like it are great to help people to understand how crypto
works which allows them to implement and in fact choose the correct
cryptographic system in their application.

As for people who can develop cryptography, well in which way? a cryptographic
system or a cryptographic principle, one is very complicated and any mistake
will result in a disaster, and the 2nd well it requires individuals with a
very specific and i would say natural ability who had chosen educate them
selves in a very narrow field.

On the crypto system part for example PGP I would say it's less a question of
competence and more a question of investment, PGP was developed with a good
understanding on how a specific cryptographic principle works however I have
high doubts that Phil Zimmermann would've been able for example to come up
with a cryptographic principle like RSA or DSA which could be used to encrypt
and sign data in that system even with all the education possibly available.

So I do not personally believe that much can be done to increase the amount of
mathematicians that can develop new cryptographic principles, but educating
developers to actually implement them, and more importantly implement existing
systems (because people seem to be able to mockup everything from bouncy
castle to commercial HSM implementations with such creativity that deserves an
award on it's own) in a secure manner is something that should be heavily
invested in.

------
provemewrong
I'm guessing the strikethrough epub and mobi are work in progress not
discontinued, right?

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8550156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8550156)

~~~
tptacek
It's the same URL, but updated.

